# LILO Error "L 99 99 99"



## NameTooLong (Dec 26, 2002)

Sorry if someone asked this but the search feature only does more than 3 letters and LILO gets too many hits... so anyway, my network's server primarily runs XP and it got a blue screen that said PFN_LIST_CORRUPT and Microsoft says "This behavior occurs because a driver or other problem damaged the input/output (I/O) driver structures. " then I restarted the machine and at the bootup it detects all the hardware and then at the bottom it says:
L 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99
and then the screen clears and says:
PRESS A KEY TO REBOOT
I press a key and it all starts over. I already searched for this error and they were talking about compiling LILO and something about cylinders being to big and I don't know what to do. I don't know if the XP error was a one time thing or if it related to this because I can't go anywhere. I'll probably have to reinstall Windows XP. I would post this in the XP forum but this is primarily a LILO error for now.


----------



## downtime (Oct 21, 2002)

http://sdb.suse.de/sdb/en/html/kgw_lilo_errmsg.html
I've seen the error and it usually happens when the bootflag is wrong. For example, you're shutting down, and have a power interruption before completely shut down. It's usually easily reparable by fixing the boot flag. www.ranish.com has the best tool for this. Copy part.exe to a 98 boot floppy, boot with it, and at the A: prompt, type part.exe. Look at which partition has the > before it, or if there's one at all. If there isn't, highlight the XP boot partition, and hit the B key. F2 to save, escape to exit. It'll put the boot flag back, and you should be able to boot XP again. I've seen it a good number of times, 90% of them were cured this way.


----------



## NameTooLong (Dec 26, 2002)

Do you know where I can get a 98 boot floppy?


----------



## downtime (Oct 21, 2002)

www.bootdisk.com


----------



## NameTooLong (Dec 26, 2002)

Well, I followed your instructions but to no avail, I did figure it out though, I put in the XP CD and went to the recovery console and type fixboot and it repaired it... logged into XP and it gave the blue screen again, tried another account and it worked, old account is screwed... thanks for helping.


----------

